# Spot the hazards



## The Thriftdrifter (May 5, 2016)

Hi guys and gals.

Hope this is posted in the right section, it certainly seems to me to be an example of how you should not safely buck a log.



Sooo.... How many things are they doing wrong? 

Hehe.


----------



## Fourced (May 5, 2016)

It would be a shorter list if we said the things they did correctly.

Ok here we go...

1. Well, nevermind..


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (May 5, 2016)

Need subtitles, couldn't understand.

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## Agent Orange (May 5, 2016)

Couldn't watch anymore than 30 seconds. That's scary as hell. Probably laugh at you if you gave them advice and gear. I wish they'd learn and protect themselves.


----------



## lone wolf (May 5, 2016)

PFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## unclemoustache (May 5, 2016)

Awesome. The thing that annoys me most is those who continually rev the saw over and over and over in between cuts.


----------



## 295 tramp (May 5, 2016)

The thing about these guys they probably don't think there doing anything wrong.
It was a hard to watch video thinking the younger guy was going to get a chain in the forehead.
It just goes to show you that safety has to be taught to all. I would hate to see the older guy actually cut down a tree.
And now there lack of common sense and safety is on the web for the world to see.
What a bunch goobs.


----------



## Zale (May 5, 2016)

Start with a sharp chain.


----------



## lone wolf (May 5, 2016)

Zale said:


> Start with a sharp chain.


Aint going to happen there!


----------



## Cycledude (May 6, 2016)

I would guess they were attempting to demonstrate how some folks don't have a clue .


----------



## WaltGrizzly (May 6, 2016)

They must come from a small gene pool.


----------



## lone wolf (May 6, 2016)

WaltGrizzly said:


> They must come from a small gene pool.


Best part is they act like they achieved something!


----------



## WaltGrizzly (May 6, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Best part is they act like they achieved something!



And they are both so out of breath, lol hahahah.


----------



## mu2bdriver (May 6, 2016)

I like the saw wiggle like he was cutting the first piece of lasagne. I was waiting for the kickback to take Jr's head right off. At least their tractor looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redoakneck (May 6, 2016)

That is hard pine!!!


----------



## derwoodii (May 7, 2016)

Um er hmm "Pappie cutting up the big log while Wayne sits on it"


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 17, 2016)

Revving the saw between cuts? It's dieing on him, You can hear the starter pawls hitting when He lets off of it for a moment.

Chain sounds dry as a cracker and a bit tight.

If you spotted a neighbor doing this, then it might be a nice time to go introduce yourself and offer a bit of help
with the saw.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 22, 2016)

OMG that's almost too scary to watch - and I know nothing about using a chain saw!
Those two boobs look exactly like the two that were in my yard the other day... probably used the same techniques too.
Scary!


----------



## hseII (May 22, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Awesome. The thing that annoys me most is those who continually rev the saw over and over and over in between cuts.


He's been watching porting videos.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (May 25, 2016)

Walking dogs the other day. Two teen boys planning to cut dead tree limbs. Had ladder, shorts, flip flops and Walmart saw revving and smoking. Trying to figure out why chain not turning. Showed em how chain brake works and quickly resumed walk!

LoveStihlQuality


----------



## Pagie (Jun 20, 2016)

to scary to watch


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 20, 2016)

Pagie said:


> to scary to watch



no doubt BUT you would **** to know how many people are like that. the AS population are much better then average but there are alot of guys here who do stupid **** like that!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I'm not a firewood cutter, just a pro who does this daily. Except for the lack of PPE and dull saw, I didn't see anything we havent done before. Junior's head was well away from the kickback zone and the way Pops was cutting, the probability of a kickback was very low. What they should have done is leave the log on the ground cut part way through and roll the log to finish, They wouldnt have had the rocking log.

If this scares you, don't come to my worksite without bringing toilet paper. Although we operate a safe operation.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 20, 2016)

That was pretty painful to watch 500 pounds of chicken fat wrestling with 100 pounds of maple. Lol
I suspect he was reving out of the cut to keep the saw from stalling.


----------



## skipster (Jul 3, 2016)

yeah,they could lose some weight i reckon.
Darwinism at work...


----------



## Big Block (Jul 9, 2016)

WOW !!! lucky nobody died


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 10, 2016)

The way people talk around here, they would **** a brick being around any normal tree care operation. And then spend the rest of the day in the fetal position.

Do you really think if the saw had kicked back and Junior got his nose sawn off, the video would see the light of day????


----------



## The Thriftdrifter (Jul 10, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> The way people talk around here, they would **** a brick being around any normal tree care operation. And then spend the rest of the day in the fetal position.



So.... Are you saying that if you ran/operated a normal tree care operation you would hire the guys in the video? Based solely on their demonstrated safety standards of course.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 10, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> The way people talk around here, they would **** a brick being around any normal tree care operation. And then spend the rest of the day in the fetal position.
> 
> Do you really think if the saw had kicked back and Junior got his nose sawn off, the video would see the light of day????


To answer your question: Yes, and it would most likely go viral on Facebook and get more likes than Jesus Christ.
I agree with your first comment though, but does that make it acceptable business practice to be careless and ignore safety proceedures?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 10, 2016)

The Thriftdrifter said:


> So.... Are you saying that if you ran/operated a normal tree care operation you would hire the guys in the video? Based solely on their demonstrated safety standards of course.


Yup I would. They show some aptitude and a want to get the job done and are working without their phones in their hands. They appear to be DIYer who are probably ignorant of 'safety standards'. Hell, I've seen lots of you tube by 'professionals' who don't follow 'safety standards'. Just look at some of the pics on the Commercial forum, or more to the point, the Firewood or Chainsaw forums. 

What's the worst sin here, besides no PPE and a dull chain? Bucking the block bouncing in the air. I would have bucked it on the ground and then rolled it to finish. But Junior was sitting on it to steady, the idea was right, execution could use some work. Have I bucked a log with a groundie steadying the log a few feet away? Yah, lots. 

After about 2 hrs of instruction to show safer and more efficient ways of doing things, I think they would make usable groundies. I've had to train groundies who have started way farther back than that, at the point I had to show them how to hold a rake. I don't hire, just run a crew and work with the people I'm given.


----------

